
In tech, retaliation for speaking up about workplace discrimination is common - PretzelFisch
https://www.marketplace.org/2018/07/24/business/retaliation-workplace
======
privateSFacct
No doubt about this.

One issue that messes up the HR response.

Stronger staff when discriminated against sometimes can / do leave. They
thankfully just don't put up with the crap, and HR that's not on their game
can miss the signs of this.

If you have good or even what you consider OK people leaving FIND OUT WHY AS A
TOP PRIORITY! HR is way too reactive. I'm serious people DO NOT leave for no
reason.

HR also deals with the BS claims. And these can suck up insane time and HR can
get a totally warped / fight mode approach to these issues. Even if there are
not a ton of these, they can suck up more then their fair share of time, so HR
can develop a pretty strong bias I think.

My own suggestions.

1) Leadership from top, behave the way you want staff to.

2) Pay attention to strong / even just what you consider ok workers leaving -
this is wildly under-weighted as a warning signal around discrimination.

2) Be much more open to letting people try to do things. If they can, great.
If they can't, they and you learn something. A fair bit of legit unfair
treatment claims come from folks not getting a chance to do something.

4) I'm also a fan of trying to get the BS cases out of HR or into a different
HR area so HR leadership and parts of rest of HR don't warp so bad. It
seriously takes on total BS case dragging out for a few years to absolutely
warp people. It's all they talk about (ie, 20 real issues - resolved in
various way, 1 BS issue that drags out - all people talk about).

------
kolbebe
I wonder what a good solution to this is. The article pushes me to believe
that the only way to solve these issues is writing blog posts and hoping
someone notices.

